# Skidbrooke Church, Lincolnshire



## barney88 (May 8, 2012)

Yesterday thought id take my 1st trip out to Skidbrooke to see the so called demon church, named so due to devil worshiping in the 70's and 80's and i was not disappointed. Here is what i found hope you enjoy.

upon arrival



front shot in b&w by barney2588, on Flickr

panorama of the church and surroundings



panorama from the west by barney2588, on Flickr

exterior from the grave yard



exterior of the church from the south east by barney2588, on Flickr

black and white exterior



exterior b&w from north east by barney2588, on Flickr

the entrance



a through shot through from the side entrace by barney2588, on Flickr

door way with through view



looking though the entrance b&W by barney2588, on Flickr

view to the outside



looking back out the side entrance by barney2588, on Flickr

archway in side the rear of the church



and again but with the altar area also by barney2588, on Flickr

a view from the altar area



looking towards the front of the church by barney2588, on Flickr

polished titles



polished floor titles in the altar area by barney2588, on Flickr

wall memorial



memorial on the wall by barney2588, on Flickr

unknown grave



Unknown Grave and my feet by barney2588, on Flickr

stood under the tower



interior b&w towards altar by barney2588, on Flickr

war graves of unknown sailors



all 6 graves 5 unkown sailors and the marked one on the end by barney2588, on Flickr

grave of the only known sailor



war grave only one that is named by barney2588, on Flickr

thank you for looking


----------



## flyboys90 (May 8, 2012)

Thats a very early tomb lid? in the church, great pics.


----------



## urban phantom (May 9, 2012)

Nice work mate its an odd kind of place but well worth a mootch thanks for sharing


----------



## Silent Hill (May 9, 2012)

Will have to make a trip here. Very photogenic. Nicely done mate


----------



## adzst24 (May 9, 2012)

Nice report mate


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Do you know wots gona happen to the place? I can't see anyone disturbing them graves with diggers!! It depends how old they are i think?


----------



## barney88 (May 10, 2012)

It's a conservation area ad it's listed so it won't be going anywhere hopefully. Took a picture of the sign that was there shall post it on to the thread. But thank for the comments


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 10, 2012)

Lovely pics, really want to see this place, looks fab. Thanks


----------

